# Furry pee



## TheFurrysub7201 (Jul 2, 2021)

Looking to have a rp on discord where I get peed on and claimed as a sex slave by preferably a wolf or dog furry. It can be long or short term, and I can be a femboy or girl.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2021)

Not sure if trolling or totally unaware of their surroundings.


----------



## Muttmutt (Jul 2, 2021)

Ok


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 3, 2021)

Imagine.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 3, 2021)

im scared


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 3, 2021)

Can't tell if it's a troll because it's fairly on par with what I expect from this forum these days to be honest.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm pretty sure OP could find someone into that, but the way they just bluntly ask and don't try to keep it subtle is um..


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jul 10, 2021)

Wasn't this locked once already?


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 10, 2021)

I don't know why but I love this thread.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 10, 2021)

This is the reason why when I make a toilet joke, furries assume I have a piss/shit/fart fetish. I guess furries having toilet fetishes isn't exactly uncommon. 

People can have whatever fetishes as long as they don't hurt anyone, but god. Do I hate having to constantly explain that I don't have a scat fetish when I say shit like "Haha poo poo!" 

Fuck.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 10, 2021)

Chomby said:


> This is the reason why when I make a toilet joke, furries assume I have a piss/shit/fart fetish. I guess furries having toilet fetishes isn't exactly uncommon.
> 
> People can have whatever fetishes as long as they don't hurt anyone, but god. Do I hate having to constantly explain that I don't have a scat fetish when I say shit like "Haha poo poo!"
> 
> Fuck.








What's wrong with scat?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 10, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> What's wrong with scat?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2021)

It's not ogre yet.


----------

